# Photo Editing App



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking to get an app for editing photo's on a MacBook Pro running SL.

Things like: 

(1) Changinging backgrounds
(2) Selective cloning
(3) Selective noise reduction


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

PS Elements will do the backgrounds extractions, etc. Elements is almost as good as the Full Photoshop.
For everything else, Lightroom.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I strongly recommend Pixelmator, it can do practically everything Photoshop can, at a fraction the cost.

Pixelmator


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I second the *Pixelmator* recommendation - an amazing app at a great price (Mac App Store Link)


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thankyou all for your helpful responses. As I only wantbto use 1 app for all, I will try Pixelmator.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Wow, only $15 now for Pixlemator now...perhaps I need to stop being such a Adobe ****.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Another vote for PixelMator. Once you get used to it it's great, and there are a few features that are better implemented than the Photoshop counterparts.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I also recommend Pixelmator.
And the web is filled with Pixelmator tutorials for almost any job.

Here are some that I refer to often:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDGTNUlVgfo&feature=autoplay&list=UUjjDSio1fQxuG0W5nHOr8MA&playnext=1]Pixelmator: Installing Brushes - YouTube[/ame]

Age your Photos into Instant Classics with Pixelmator | PXM-Tuts

Pixelmator Tutorials – Summer Blockbuster Look

Pixelmator Tutorials – Vintage Effect

Inspirational Poster Design in Pixelmator - Tutorial - PXM-Tuts


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I love and use Pixelmator on a daily basis, but it's not really a replacement for full-blown Photoshop.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thought I would revive this instead of starting another...

••••

On slightly out of focus shots - how much can software restore.??

- came across this fooling in Picasa - not quite sure what it's doing but I like it
Original


it's called Clarity


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Liking Picasa more and more - easy edit and organize.

Before









after - single click - auto correct










That will do for the bulk of my photos.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Impressed with that filter


----------



## marybro (May 16, 2013)

I use firewalll...


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh! It's a very useful information about the photo editing. Keep it up to post that type of important information.
*
nybmedia.com*


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Video Production*

This is the best information to editing photo by using that Application.
Thanks for sharing such a nice information


----------

